# Dosing Praziquantel and metronidazole at the same time?



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Is it safe to dose both of these medications at the same time in the same tank?

(Powdered form of each)


----------



## Bachachi (Sep 8, 2004)

Today I just bought Jungle Parasite Clear and Jungle anti-parasite medicated fish food
and both show their active ingredients to be Praziquantel and Metronidazole. So I 
guess it should be OK.


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, Jungle brand's Anti parasite guard contains both as active ingredients. I don't know if the dosage would change if you're using both simultaneously.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

It's safe...

The meds we have access to are very mild. These two can be used together at the full recommended dosage!


----------

